# Spring Fling May 3rd 2008 In Saint Ignace Mi



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Alright Folks here it is This is where you need to be on May 3rd 2008 


 SPRING FLING 08 
Brought to you by KC Hobbies & Raceway 

We are having a race held in Saint Ignace Michigan. It will be at the Kewadin Shores Casino and Hotel. It is on May 3rd with setup and Practice on May 2nd The Facilty we will be in is 27000sq ft Tables and chairs provide You must have a pit towel or something to cover the tables or bring your own table
We will have a Road course AND Oval both set up at the same time. We will be scoring with AMBRC with Personals and house transponders
Road Course will be setup in a 48'X75' Area
Oval is going to be 120'X64' 
We will Also have any area set up for a Swap Meet $5 a table

Plaques for 1st-3rd in all mains

Oval Classes 
21.5 Lipo Pancar
17.5 Pancar
13.5 Pancar
10.5 Pancar
Mod Pancar
Spec Pancar
Stock Truck
Stock/13.5 Touring car
Novice class
Legends 
Mod. truck(if enough show)
Mod Mini 
Stock Mini 
All classes Must have 5 Pre entered too run 

Road Course Classes
Stock Truck
Stock/13.5 Touring car
Mod Touring car 
Mod. truck
Stampede 
Mini 
Mod Mini

All Classes Must have 5 Pre entered to run 
Stock truck, Novice and stock touring cars must use roar legal stock motors.
Trucks must use Truck foams, no pancar foams on the trucks.
Novice must use Rubber tires such as the pro-line Striker, No offroad tires at all.
Mod. truck can be brushless or brushed, No pancar foams.
Legends will race by Legend rules.

Entry Fee will be $15 for 1st class and $10 for each additional class 

Track set-up will begin @ about 5:30 on Friday night, as soon as the track is set-up practice will begin and last until 10 p.m.
Track will open @ about 8 a.m. on Sat. Morning Practice till 10:30 or so, Racing will start at or around 11 a.m.


For More Info please Post here or Call Casey Brake @ 231 445 0958 or [email protected]


----------



## JH Racing (Apr 22, 2005)

Make sure you all drop some money in the Bally Slots while racing that's how I make my living.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Will Do JH 
I am going to see if we can bet on the races too


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I have to ask- do you guys not race 12th scale up there? Seeing it not on the list of entries (Road Course) makes me think that. We have just the opposite here... Mostly 12th scales.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

We can run 12th scale but we don't have the flatest road course carpet.
Our Oval carpet is a lot newer and is nice and flat 
We won't turn anybody away This is going to be a great event So grab a Group and come on up


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

back up


----------



## DJD43 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Hotels*

CASEY,

Do you have any hotel deals?

Thanks Don D


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Planning on making it for the Spring Fling. Should be a good time as always even if Racknor and Deno show up. :wave:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am getting some info this week 
Here is a link to the town http://www.saintignace.org
I have worked out a deal with the Quality Inn in Saint Ignace www.saintignace.com for a reduce rate for a 2 bed room Now wait for it There normal rate is $79.99 Wait for it 
They have just remodled all there rooms Ready It is $49.99 and they have blocked about 15 rooms right now and will block off more if needed. To get that rate you need to Mention you are with KC Hobbies and the Spring Fling RC race 
For the other hotels I will see what I can do but This is more than likely going ot be the best rate and it is a nice Hotel with a pool too


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

I was planning on coming and running 10.5 and 13.5 but now that Roadsplat is going I may need to rethink this. Go racing with (I am **&^* dialed) or stay home and do honey due's? I guess I had better get the list from the wife.


----------



## MKingsley (Jul 14, 2004)

I am planning on coming if RACKNOR shows up. He needs a true a$$ kicking this year - I will be up for 10.5 & 13.5. Cory Frayer will be in for 13.5. I hear a rumor that Zippy may show up too. Hope some of those Wisconsin guys show it will be a good time. MK


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

*Roll Call*

Oval Classes 
21.5 Lipo Pancar
Ray Clark 
Rob D

17.5 Pancar
bob hendry
Todd Falkowski
Butch 

13.5 Pancar
Casey Brake 
Joel Wiggins
Racknor 
Kingsley
Cory Fray 
Rob McMurphy 
JonR
Mark Ciecek
Ray Clark
Brian Burch
Mark Siebert
John Sparks 
Zippy 
Vinny7491
Jrsheets
bob hendry
Deano 
Todd Falkowski

10.5 Pancar
Racknor 
Kingsley 
JonR
Ray Clark 
JrSheets

Mod Pancar
Mark Ciecek
Zippy 
Deano 
JonR

Spec Pan car 
Vinny7491
Kaylee 

Stock Truck
Casey Brake 
Casey Morningstar 
Ron McMurphy 
Butch 

2wd Buggy 
Rob D 
Kaylee
Madeline 
Ray C

Stock/13.5 Touring car

Novice class
Junior
Makalya Ball

Legends
Casey Brake 
Casey Morningstar 
Butch 

Mod. truck(if enough show)
Casey Brake 
JrSheets

Mod Mini 
Casey Morningstar
JrSheets

Stock Mini
Junior 
Bobby Ball


Road Course Classes
Stock Truck

Stock/13.5 Touring car

Mod Touring car 
JrSheets

Mod. truck

Stampede 
Casey Brake 
Wayne Johnson 

Emaxx Stock motors and 6 cell packs 
Casey Brake 
Wayne Johnson 

Mini 

Mod Mini


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Racknor said:


> I was planning on coming and running 10.5 and 13.5 but now that Roadsplat is going I may need to rethink this. Go racing with (I am **&^* dialed) or stay home and do honey due's? I guess I had better get the list from the wife.


 
Racknor aren't you going to run Mod anything goes on it and it is a 
over 300 ft drive line 
I would love to see who could go the fastest and be able to handle the speed


----------



## JonR (Nov 22, 2004)

10.5 n 13.5 for me. R we runnin any mod guys?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I hope you guys are running Mod I am hoping to have a real radar gun there and see who can hit 70mph on the Oval


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

13.5 and mod for me


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Mark You are the 1st one to step and and be man info to run Mod 

Hey is Brian coming too


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If I made the cost of the 3rd class and on $5 would more ppl sign up for more classes 
LMK


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

21.5 lipo or 13.5 if there are not enough entries for 21.5
also 10.5

can i run my e-maxx with keith? we'll see how well his le holds up. haha

RC


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Sounds good to me Ray but I thinlk keith should be on the track not his car though 

If you guys have an Emaxx or Electric MOnster that size Please post up and bring it I have a few guys from Gaylord that want to run theres but it has to be stock motors and 6 cell packs Because that is what they have and we want to keep racers


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Also Mark since you where the first one to sign up for mod If you want to run a 3rd class It is free


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I will post more hotel info soon 
The Village Inn 906 643 9511 is going to take $10 off a room if we have 5 or more rooms rented so they will go from $50 down to $40 I need to know on that before hand so can have them block off some rooms for us. Post up here first if you guys are going to do this so I can let them know


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

Brian Burch and Mark Siebert 13.5 pan car. are you going to have a lucky dog transfer from the B main to the A main ?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If you guys want the lucky dog thing Please post more info on how BRL does it and if you want it 
I will add a poll for it if you goes want me too or just post up here


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Forget about the Spec pan car folks 
Scott since your looking please ad that to the Flyer


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It's not as simple as just adding the "next fastest driver".
You have to change the way you set up your mains so the lucky dog and B main bump-ups can have his battery and car ready to race again in the A.
The way Sonny does it is to have a "Fast 5 dash". That seeds the first 5 qualifiers for the A. Then, 1st and 2nd place from the B get bumped into the A. Then, the next fastest driver [could be from the C or lower] get's the Lucky dog. So, After you run your dash race then you run your lower mains to find your lucky dog.
It is a interesting format and it give's a guy a second chance to make the A.
You have to make sure that your 'bump-ups' and lucky dog have time to charge a battery and get their car ready before the A.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Promatchracer said:


> Forget about the Spec pan car folks
> Scott since your looking please ad that to the Flyer


Do you mean take Spec pan car off of the flyer? Or add something?

Also, we need a little clarification on post #22. Is the price $10 off of $50? Or is $50 the price after the $10 off?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I meant to say put Spec pan on the flyer 
Also the Village Inn normal price is $50 with 5 rooms it will be $40


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

Casey you know i normally make the trip up to run with you guys. But football started unusually early for me this year and I'm sorry I can't make it


----------



## JOHNNYTANLINE (Feb 16, 2006)

** 13.6 **


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

13.6 for me too. Where do I get one?

Just kiddin' Sparky! Congrats on your BRL Win!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

heard you called today just to let you no 1/4 scale looks like it wins out that weekend first race of the yr. sorry but best of luck with your race. al


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am going to run 13.7 and be one up on you both 

Al whats up you are going to miss the 300 ft carpet oval 1/4 will be there all summer


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Anybody want to run nastruck or sprints 
If you guys got some classes you want to run LMK 

Also anybody heard if Rick is going to make it or Chris and Dan from Baycity 
Ray M ?


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

As far as running mod well I think I would have alot more fun hiding behind something and watching Mark, Mike, Dave and Jon go at it. Open mod! It might go something like holy shit did you see Marks car fly off the track! Holy smokes there goes Mike out the door! Did you see the Hitman get Jon R.????? and the winner with no body on his car is ??????? Well after all that maybe I will.


----------



## jrsheets (Jan 23, 2007)

*The Hendrick Motorsports RC Fleet *

13.5 Pancar
10.5 Pancar
Mod Touring Car (Lipo?)
Mod Truck (Lipo?)
Mod 18th (Lipo?)

I also need a 50Amp, 220V circuit to run all my chargers :devil:. I hope you have this available, otherwise I'll have to tow my 100KW generator up with me. 

Also, are there rooms available right at the track?


----------



## Vinny7491 (Feb 4, 2007)

13.5 and possibly spec for me. How do I pre-register? Also planning on bringing a few more (4) guys with me from the Bay City track to run 13.5 and possibly spec.


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

I see Casey's signed up for 6 classes. Should push it into a 2 day event (JK big guy)
I am going to try and make it. With it being 1 1/2 hours closer it helps.

13.5 pancar
mod pancar - c'mon guys lets do it!


----------



## MKingsley (Jul 14, 2004)

No Mod for me. I am scared to run it. I went there one time and not again. Call me whatever you want. I will bring my catchers mit. Mike


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am hoping to play in most of the classes I signed up for and race in 13.5 
If it works out I am having a Guest race Director coming over here to help and I will also have Joel and my Lovely wife to help run races too 
I am already charging packs for teh race 

The race is being held at the Kewadin Shore Casino They have a hotel attached 
Folks please get with me on where you might be staying at for Hotel info so I can try and get some good rates


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Vinny7491 said:


> 13.5 and possibly spec for me. How do I pre-register? Also planning on bringing a few more (4) guys with me from the Bay City track to run 13.5 and possibly spec.


 

You will be able to Preregister by the end of next week if not sooner. I am trying ot figure out how to make up the sheet for it so If someone has one already please email me and I can modify it for the Race

You can Prepay by Mailing me the entry or if need be Paypal but you would have to cover paypal fees as I am on a tight budget right now with this one


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Lipos are allowed in Mod classes 

Also we will be running 8 cars together for qualifiers and maybe 10 for the main 
what you guys think


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Would like to thank Muddslide, T.M. RacingProducts,PRS, ORC,R/C 4LESS,Putnum,Proto Form, Hyperdrive, Promatchracing and Lefthander for coming on board as sponsors. 
If you have a sponsor or a company and would like to be part of this great event please post here or email for more info


----------



## JonR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah thats the only reason i'm questioning runnin mod cause I haven't moved up to the lipo's yet. Not sure if my 6cell car will measure up.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey JonR I'll get you a 6c lipo if you want for your mod car 

Keep posting guys the more we have signed up the more prizes I can get for door prizes and raffle 

Thanks again for all teh support you guys are showing too


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

JonR said:


> Yeah thats the only reason i'm questioning runnin mod cause I haven't moved up to the lipo's yet. Not sure if my 6cell car will measure up.


run 8 cells that'll get you some power:thumbsup:
ultraline hobbies has yeah racing 3200 hard case lipos for 44.95


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Promatchracer said:


> I am hoping to play in most of the classes I signed up for and race in 13.5
> If it works out I am having a Guest race Director coming over here to help and I will also have Joel and my Lovely wife to help run races too
> I am already charging packs for teh race
> 
> ...


But Casey if you run 6 classes that means 6 of us will be building your cars Saturday morning! I am sure all of us would like you to run just one class so that most of us can spend quality time buying things from you. 

Sounds like it is going to be a big one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Promatchracer said:


> Lipos are allowed in Mod classes
> 
> Also we will be running 8 cars together for qualifiers and maybe 10 for the main
> what you guys think


I think 10 is to many!


----------



## MKingsley (Jul 14, 2004)

I may have to bring 10 catchers mits.......


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Racknor said:


> But Casey if you run 6 classes that means 6 of us will be building your cars Saturday morning! I am sure all of us would like you to run just one class so that most of us can spend quality time buying things from you.
> 
> Sounds like it is going to be a big one!!!!!!!!!!


Kieth The only ones I will need work on are my pan cars 
I haven't had anything close to competetion in a long time. Rob is great and all but he doesn't race the same level I do so he is just practice for passing. 
Plus I have no idea on what to do with a 300' drive line track 
My emaxx Stampede Legend and Mini are just making sure I have packs charged and I think there is a bus driver with a good battery program 

I am also getting some spurs from PRS for the 300' drive line oval in 76 
LMK folks what all you guys need for this for gears as they are out of stock right now and I am having to pull in some favors to make sure I get them for the race.


----------



## millerman (Jan 19, 2003)

i'll be there for some 13.5 ...................... bob " millerman " hendry


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Promatchracer said:


> I am hoping to play in most of the classes I signed up for and race in 13.5
> If it works out I am having a Guest race Director coming over here to help and I will also have Joel and my Lovely wife to help run races too
> I am already charging packs for teh race
> 
> ...


What kind of rate can you get at the Casino Hotel? Are they willing to give a good deal?


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Ray I checked at the Casino for you and there are no rooms left for you. I got the last one! I tried really hard to. Now for the rest of you I reserved rooms for you just do not mention anything about your name being Ray. 

Casey please get with with the old bus driver early and get something set up for batteries. Trust me if you cause any kind of disruption to his program ALL of us will suffer. The language, the body motion, the slamming of wrenches and so on is very distracting to all of us. The race day will go from a PG show to adults only. 

Deano said he is running Mod and 13.4. So that means there could be dancing on the tables up there also.


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

JonR Im not running lipos. Just 4 cells and a 4.5. You ARE the defending champ of the class. That means you have to run it.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Yea I already signed up JonR in the puter for Mod 

As for the Hotel and Casino I am still waiting to hear from them on if they are going to be the main Sponsor and take care of the room rental before I get rates from them I was told I will know this MOnday but I was told that I would know last monday also


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

So the rooms are free?


----------



## MKingsley (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey free rooms would be great!!!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Called them today normal rate is $73 if you become a northern rewards member(which is free) you get it for $62.01 You can become a memeber when you come up here before you get your room just make sure you ask for the reward memember rate when you get your reservations 
I also need to know who is staying where if you know already


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Promatchracer said:


> Called them today normal rate is $73 if you become a northern rewards member(which is free) you get it for $62.01 You can become a memeber when you come up here before you get your room just make sure you ask for the reward memember rate when you get your reservations
> I also need to know who is staying where if you know already


I might've missed it, but is there a link to the hotel? I could tell them I know Racknor. I just can't mention Ray, right?


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

ToddFalkowski said:


> I might've missed it, but is there a link to the hotel? I could tell them I know Racknor. I just can't mention Ray, right?


If you mention Ray you could be ask to leave town.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

ToddFalkowski said:


> I might've missed it, but is there a link to the hotel? I could tell them I know Racknor. I just can't mention Ray, right?


If you mention Racknor you'll be asked to leave a $500 security deposit.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Casey

i didn't get your addy 

send it to 

[email protected]

LATER


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I told them who I was and they said they will pay for my trip up, my racing, $500 in gambling money, and a room!!!! All was good till they told me the room was connected to Racknors room. I guess they really don't like me.:hat:

RC


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

1-800-kewadin is the # for the casino 
I will post more a nd update the thread on Friday night 
I need soem road course guys posting up and coming up


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Rooms that cheap, the great center fold of RC going to be there, the old bus driver and his world famous battery program, Jamie's new hired driver Scott (I got his fenders), M O D !, what more could there be? Oh forgot Ray and his I am *&%&%^$% dialed this could become as big as the snow birds! What do you think? Spring birds?????


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm interested in 12th scale, but sounds like you don't have many (as you're not promoting it) I did see where you mentioned the track's "smoothness" when I asked about it earlier. I don't own a touring car, so sounds like my only choice is oval. The "bring a bunch of guys" is also easier said than done, as many in our area put the carpet stuff away in march/april. 

It's seriously a 300' runline for the oval? Wow!

I'm not sure if I should mention "Ray" or "Racknor" when asking about a room... Tough call there... 

I'll try to make this one... Not sure what classes... Prob 13.5 & 17.5... Maybe...


----------



## MKingsley (Jul 14, 2004)

Keith you forgot about Zippy.....He is the where's the U.P. Guy. My god he has never been over the bridge before....Maybe he could help Ray get all his stuff over.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Ray, Just so you know there is a 144,000 pound limit on the Mackinaw Bridge.
You better make 2 trips. Or go by boat.










Is this Zippy providing for his family?>>>


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I would love to have 12th scale run but I am not sure you guys would be happy as the track is not real smooth and I just don't want you guys use to running on flat flat and ended not having a good time 
If you run with Jason Crist grab his TC and bring it up 
Tell the other guys to keep there oval stuff for a few more weeks and come on up and have some fun 

Yes it is over 300 ft drive line track is 120X64 the ends are almost the length of most ppl's straights lol


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

Casey have you figured out about what rollout should be? I want 4 of the 76 tooth 64 pitch spurs you are ordering,


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Sorry I have no idea on roll out 
The track is going to be a rectangle shape so I think it will be an almost full throttle track for 13.5 and for spec and 17.5 I can't see why it wouldn't 



Also I would like all you guys that are going to stay at the Casino to please LMK so I can tell the committy that is in charge of sponsor ship If you have already booked a room note that too 
Thanks again


----------



## jrsheets (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I'm going to stay at the Casino... but I have not yet booked my room.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I'll be staying at the Casino. Will be bringing the wife and daughter. I warned them about the room being connected to Keith's but they said they'd go anyways.

Haven't booked yet but will be doing so on Monday. Is there anything special we need to tell them when we book?

RC


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

You just need to mention you want the rewards membership rate. That will bring it from $73 -$62 a night 
If they say you have to be a memember first I talked to the manager of the hotel part and he said that you can sign up before you go and get your room that day 

Any ? or problems when you do LMK ASAP 

Also anybody heard if Rick R is coming up 

Thanks 
guys


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

Casey, Not sure yet if I can get that Fri nite off. I get home
about 4 AM. Hopefully find out this coming week.
Rick


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Casey, I think I am coming. 17.5, legends, stock truck.
Butch


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Butch said:


> Casey, I think I am coming. 17.5, legends, stock truck.
> Butch


Only 3 ????? Whats up with that?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Butch said:


> Casey, I think I am coming.
> Butch


Butch, Isn't that something you should tell your wife. 

RC


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Ok...made my reservation. However, the lady i talked to didn't know anything about the event or any special pricing. I assume this can be worked out before or when I get there.

On a side note: they said they don't have a room that connects directly to Keith's so they are putting us in the same room. They said that's what Keith wanted. hahaha

RC


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

You make another comment like you did in Bay City we may be reading about splatter Roadsplat. 

What would happen to most of us if we introduced our wife as the big one?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeah your comments that day didn't help me out either...she kept asking me how much those motors were going to cost me. Then she took away the checkbook.

RC


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I think I know what list your on!


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Roadsplat said:


> Yeah your comments that day didn't help me out either...she kept asking me how much those motors were going to cost me. Then she took away the checkbook.
> 
> RC


I am so sorry Ray! I promise it will never happen again.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I feel your pain Ray. At the February MP race Racknor suggested [to Carolyn] that I spend too much time on the computer!
She has cut my computer time in half!

Oh... what's a checkbook?
Thank God for PayPal!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Ray what was the price you got the room for 
Also it is the Saint Iganace Casino 
So if you dail the 800 kewadin it is option 1 than option 2 
The addy is 2015 Mackinaw Trail Saint Igance Mi 49781 if someone would mapquest it and post if up that would be great 

As I am typing a talked to the casino You just call up and get or a room and ask for the nrothern rewards rate If you aren't a memember you will just need to go to the northern rewards booth before you go and get your room that day. 
This is not a special rate for our event it is there normal rate for the Northern Rewards


Any other ? please feel free to call me 231 445 0958 
ALso Flyer will be posted this week 

Thanks


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Not sure what they are charging me. She said she would find out about it. 

Actually I think she said she was just going to put it on Keiths bill. I thought that was a FANTASTIC idea. 

RC


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

They are all going on Kieths bill I even got them to put the $350 room rental on there 
too


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Promatchracer said:


> Would like to thank Muddslide, T.M. RacingProducts,PRS, ORC,R/C 4LESS,Putnum,BSR,Proto Form,OHP, Zubie Speed products,Hyperdrive, Promatchracing and Lefthander for coming on board as sponsors.
> If you have a sponsor or a company and would like to be part of this great event please post here or email for more info


Just wanted to add a few more sponsors
Remember all you sponsored guys Partail or full get with them and have them get intouch with me so they can get on the list We are looking at over 75 entries right now I am thinking we should have about 100


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Promatchracer said:


> They are all going on Kieths bill I even got them to put the $350 room rental on there
> too


I found that out so I moved to another Motel.


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Where is the flyer so I can send to them? Are we still waiting on someone?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Racknor said:


> Where is the flyer so I can send to them? Are we still waiting on someone?


Send to who 
We are waiting on the Casino to see if they are going to be the main sponsor


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Racknor said:


> I found that out so I moved to another Motel.


That's ok but you still have to pay.

RC


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm getting slack from the wife, but I think I'll be making an appearance for the race. It'll be my last event before surgery the following Monday. I can't come up Friday night, it can only be for Saturday.

All oval-class...
I'll run 21.5/lipo Pancar and Stock Buggy (13.5/lipo).
Kaylee will run either 13.5/4-cell or 13.5/Spec PanCar as well as Stock Buggy (13.5/lipo).
Madeline will run Stock Buggy (13.5/lipo).

Maybe Ray can bring his buggy? That'll give us 4 in the class, that's almost 5. I have my two spare buggies I'll be bringing as well. If I can't figure out how to drive two at a time, maybe Keith will want to run one of them?

Casey - is 13.5/lipo okay for stock class buggy? It's all I got, and is legal in Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

jrsheets said:


> I also need a 50Amp, 220V circuit to run all my chargers :devil:. I hope you have this available, otherwise I'll have to tow my 100KW generator up with me.


I think between the two of us, we should just get a direct feed right from the transformer outside...


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

*KC HOBBIES AND RACEWAY*
*PRESENTS*
*SPRING FLING 2008*
*R/C CAR RACE*
*This is the big one boys and girls! Anybody that's somebody will be here to close out the indoor oval season with a bang! (at the end of the 100' straightaway)*​ 
*You'll see [from a distance] oval great's like:*
_Keith "I'll go on vaca so Deano can rebuild his ego" Racknor. _
_Greg "Check out my newest dance step" Dean_
_Ray "Don't touch my freaking dial" Clark_
_Mel "I'm giving up on battery management" Letts_
_Dave "I'll show ya alot of wood" Zipp_
_Mike "I'm here for the atmosphere" Kingsley_
_Rick "No limit to how many cars I can maintain and race in one race day" Radabaugh-Hendrick_
_Chico "2 sticks is better than 1" Alvarado_
_Jeremy "I'll die with the most toys" Sheets_
_Mark "It wasn't me and if it was it must've been your fault" Ciecek_
_Sparky "I was banned on my 71st post where's my free parking space" Tanlines_
_Rob "If I'm not racing I'm raising rabbits [and kids]" Devantier_

*Also appearing*
_Yours truly, unless I get a bunch of heat about the above mentioned nicknames!_​


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

> Rob "If I'm not racing I'm raising rabbits [and kids]" Devantier


Wow! I made a list! :woohoo:

I'd like to thank the academy for all their long-winded yearly episodes, my wife for putting up with me and the smell of paragon every month, my kids for giving me a reason to keep buying more and more buggies, the rabbits for - well, no, they make too much of a mess on the bottom of their cages. I'd also like to thank Ray "dial & tuned" Clark for messing with my head for all these years and getting me into this hobby. Oh, and I'd like to thank Chevrolet for the Suburban that allows me haul this stuff to and from the track. And my wife again, because if I don't, well, you guys know what happens. And :roll: - hey, wait, I'm not done! :roll:


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job Scott. But in the of your earlier post you said your computer usage was cut back. So was that just to make me look bad?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks scott for once i didn't make it on a list. oh thats right i'm not going to be there. oh well i think everything else is just right.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Racknor said:


> Nice job Scott. But in the of your earlier post you said your computer usage was cut back. So was that just to make me look bad?


Keith, I am at home. My lovely wife is at work. 'Nuff said?
p.s. It's a very sweet arrangement except on bathroom cleaning day.
Also, I don't TRY to make you look bad. Sometimes it just seems that way when you read between the lines!

_______________________________
Keith looks bad ............................. <read between the lines
________________________________

Al, I'm still working on you. The archive is currently shut down.

I'm glad the music started playing near the end of Rob's post or he may have never shut up!


----------



## MKingsley (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Scott you made my day.....I love the one about Dave Z and his wood - He sure spends alot of time on it. Can't wait for the race.....


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Scott you got a call coming


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

MKingsley said:


> Thanks Scott you made my day.....I love the one about Dave Z and his wood - He sure spends alot of time on it. Can't wait for the race.....


 
I will have to ask Zippy if he wants to borrow my log spliter It is a 12.5hp 37ton splitter I think that might help him make it to more races next season 

I was going to give him some firewood at the race but you aren't allowed to bring any firewood out of Mackinac county now because of the Ash bore


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

*Spring Fling 2008 Flyer*


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Promatchracer said:


> Oval Classes
> 21.5 Lipo Pancar...............17.5 Pancar..........Spec Pancar
> Ray Clark........................Bob Hendry...........Vinny7491
> RobD.............................Todd Falkowski......Kaylee
> ...


Please make sure you guys are signed up in the right classes Thanks 

Sign up sheet and Payment info goes on line Thursday Paypal will be accepted but will be an additional $1 per class 
Any ? please ask


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Scott 
I see one problem right now the info on the Quality Inn Hotel is in red also 
Later


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We got you Casey!!!

Marcus/Marie


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I would Like to thank Marcus and Marie of RCrefurbish and Victory Hobbies and Raceway for coming on board


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

Casey -

You got almost everything right in the roll call for us. But you forgot to put me in the 21.5/lipo pancar class. Kaylee is correct in spec, and the three of us in 2wd buggy.


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok they have talked me into it. 13.5 10.5 MOD!

I am sure after this race there will be more nick names handed out.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll start working on them right away.


----------



## stuzuki (Mar 29, 2008)

spec and mod touring car for me


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Got it 

Keep posting up guys its going to be great Looking at over 100 entries 

Also JR are you running Mod TC road course We have soem guys downstate coming up for it LMK 

Thanks to all the ppl that are coming up and going to make this event one of the largest carpet races in Michigan


----------



## jrsheets (Jan 23, 2007)

I was hoping to run mod oval TC, unless there aren't enough. If that is the case, then probably Stock TC road course, or possibly scratch...


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am not sure on the mod oval but you never know 
I am planning on oval TC not sure if it will be 10.5 or lower of if it is just 13.5 
I will have to see how many sign up and if I need to be a filler person for the class 
Bring all your stuff to race 

Also JR I know you do the web sites stuff What is the easiest way for me to get a sign up sheet for everybody to sign up online I see Maximus R/C raceway has an online one but I don't know how to do it Maybe you could help me out and point me in the right direction what I want is a form so they can fill it out online and email me it or I can go to it and pull it off 
Thanks


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Promatchracer
> Oval Classes
> 21.5 Lipo Pancar...............17.5 Pancar..........Spec Pancar
> Ray Clark........................Bob Hendry...........Vinny7491
> ...


Now I know Ray and I are not the only two guys with a 21.5/lipo combination. There must be a few more of you that want to run this class, right? This is my only pancar class - I don't want to be a "go or go homer!" Don't make me ask Scott for one of his animated icons with a smiley on his knees begging...


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I think Scott is going to run his 
I agree too we need a few more of all the classes you quoted I know there are more specs out there and 21.5's 
I am going to order the plaques for them all knowing we will have enough


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone have an idea where you'd gear a 17.5 on that size track? Maybe a 88-tooth pinion, and a 55-tooth spur?


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Anyone have an idea where you'd gear a 17.5 on that size track? Maybe a 88-tooth pinion, and a 55-tooth spur?


NO No No! Todd you will need a 120 spur and a 24 tooth pinion. Maybe a 25?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Uh huh... I'll try that...


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Racknor said:


> NO No No! Todd you will need a 120 spur and a 24 tooth pinion. Maybe a 25?


Now you guys know why Keith is my hero. Alway's willing to share his speed secrets with anyone that asks. Even an out-of-towner. Of course, he has a soft spot for them Hoosiers anyway! Right Chad!?!

Todd, I'd like to buy one of those 55 tooth spur's if you have an extra! As a matter of fact, I'll buy all of your extra's. Can't be letting them get spread around to everyone!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Yea I think a 55 tooth spur will work real well up here 

Also and body heard from Chico or Chad if they are coming 

I am getting a flyer to the hotel on Thursday so tehy know what ppl are talking about when they call 

Has anybody called the Quality Inn yet for a Room I want to see how that is going and also the Village Inn too 
LM K


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

OvalTrucker said:


> Now you guys know why Keith is my hero. Alway's willing to share his speed secrets with anyone that asks. Even an out-of-towner. Of course, he has a soft spot for them Hoosiers anyway! Right Chad!?!
> 
> Todd, I'd like to buy one of those 55 tooth spur's if you have an extra! As a matter of fact, I'll buy all of your extra's. Can't be letting them get spread around to everyone!


Yeah, I'm so glad Keith is right there to help out.  

Just still hard to fathom as tall as we're gearing these brushless motors, just where we'd gear something on that big of track...


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

it will end being like a one to one ratio the way it looks. i wonder where they gear for a velodrome?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, was wondering that.. Or like some of the bigger paved tracks.... Maybe Joe knows....


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

You are hurting my feelings! I take it you guys don't believe me?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, no... I believe you Keith... I mean, a 17.5 geared at 120-25, why wouldn't I believe that?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have been asked about the rear of the body for 21.5 and 13.5 I will go with what MP and Baycity is running If there is no rule inplace already under BRL 
But if I remember right cut out has been allowed before in 13.5 so If the majority agrees I will say cut out is ok 

Also please LMK if you are doing road course or Oval as we have soem classes in both


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

If anybody would like to sign up ahead please PM or post here with the following 
and Paypal is promatchracer[email protected] If paying with Paypal please ad a $1 per class for it if you copy and paste the following Just add in your info 

Name 
Class1
Class2 
Class3 
Freq______Alt_____Alt_____
PT#


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

This is to show you how 



Promatchracer said:


> Name Casey Brake II
> Class1 13.5 PanCar Freq DSM
> Class2 17.5 Pancar Freq DSM
> Class3 Stampede Road Course or Oval Freq DSM
> ...


Total paid to Paypal is $60


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

ANybody that has got a room at the Casino Please post or pm me the rate you where told with being a rewards memeber 
I called today as a customer to see how things seemed and looks like the rates went up and I am looking into it 
They told me today $70 + tax and it should have been $62 + tax 
LMK


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Forget to put this also 
Track is going to be set up later than I thought seems they alos booked a small event in half of it on friday afternoon but I am suppposed to be able to start set up on Friday morning for part of it Pit spots will be able to get set up and I thin k I should be abnle to have the oval set up too just wanted to let you guys know this 
I am realy sorry fo rany problems with this or booking rooms. I am finding out that the Casino runs a little different than real world and I just want this to be the best and funniest event you guys have been to in MIchigan 

I would love to keep doing this every year and build it up to the Springbird Nationals with 100's of entries 

Thanks for your support and understanding with this


----------



## Racknor (Jan 10, 2008)

I was quoted $76.00 with tax


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Who got a 2 bed room at the Casino that would want to upgrade to a King size Bed and Jacuzie room for $72 plus tax That way I can free up a few more 2 bed rooms for some ppl that need them 
Also the ones that already booked LMK as you got the wrong rates for the 2 bed room it is supposed to be the $62 plus tax and I need to get that adjusted for you folks


----------

